# New place to get fly fishign stuff (kinda)



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know most of you are in the P'cola-Destin area but thought I'd share for the whole group. 

I've flyfished for a long time and have always wanted to stock fly gear at our shop and my boss finally let me expand our selection to more than just a few flies and some line. I'm starting to get some of my new inventory in and will continue to build onto it as more items are requested and the demand shows for it. As of now I will have items from:

-Nautilus Reels
-G. Loomis Rods
-Ross Rods and Reels
-Echo Rods and Reels
-Scientific Anglers
-Cortland
-Airflo Lines
-and others!

If you've been wanting something in particular or if there is something you would like to suggest I carry in the future, I'm always open to ideas.

Chris Vecsey
Sam's Bait and Tackle
251-981-4245
27122 Canal Rd
Orange Beach, Al 36561


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome! sounds like like a nice ride, guess ill have to come find ya'll!!
thanks!!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds great Chris! I have followed your posts about tarpon fishing. Have you had any success getting them to take a fly?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

took the ride sunday....ill be back when u get them on display!....nice store...well stocked!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh god, you came Sunday! We are in the process of re-doing the entire back corner of the shop where our reel display cases are and that corner is a disaster right now. I will let you know when I get everyhting back in place.

gatoryak, I've had a lot of luck with juvenile tarpon on fly in my "secret" spots but haven't really tried much in the N. Gulf. I plan on putting in some serious time with them this year using fly gear.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Why you hatin' on Temple Fork?
Edit: ....and AirFlo lines are the bomb!!! I'll be by next time I'm over that way. I've always loved Sams, even when they were the only thing available over there back in the day.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

CaptHarry said:


> Why you hatin' on Temple Fork?


+1 on the TFO


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not hating on them, may try to carry in the future.
I picked items after about a year of personnally asking fellow flyfishers and customers and took a starting pick of what I had been told. Of course, my personal preferences and product experience also led to the "current" list. TFO will be kept in mind. Airflo was a must in my opinion because I think they make the best lines for a lot of special circumstances, especially deep water fishing.

The main contributor to expansion of our selection will be customer response. I want to prove to my boss that there are plenty of other serious fly fishermen in our area. We just need a place to get stuff!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll support local for sure!!!:thumbsup: 
Big Ups on ya Chris for taking the steps to get it stocked, I'm sure it wasn't an easy sell to the boss.:thumbup:
Edit: .....and if ya need some contact info for TFO in the future, let me know, I might know a few people 
Edit2: ...and I just re-read your list. ECHO rods are nice. I got one of their 12 wts for a tarpon rod, just to try them out. Cannon!!! ...and I like that they come with 2 tips for 2 actions. 
Edit3:...and for those that have never tried the AirFlo lines, you need to try one of their lines thats's ridged and has the power core. The ridges make it shoot out the guides big time, and the braided core makes the line easier to handle and have a lot less stretch than other fly lines. Hook sets with their power cored lines are awesome!!! No big bungie cord effect, just little stretch and firm hook sets. When blind casting, you can feel a little better with them as well.
L8, harry


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Another suggestion towards Airflo is their big game depthfinder. It is the fastest sinking series of lines on the market. I have a 700 grain line on my Nautilus Atlantic and it casts great sinks like a rock. Perfect for those wanting to target bottomfish and tuna at depth.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

im going to have to come down there and check u out when i get up some money, been wanting to get into fly fishing!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll have some startup outfits for very reasonable prices. Not just cheap kits from the manufacturer either, but some very good quality stuff for the beginner.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you're thinking about making a trip to see what stuff I have, please hold off. I have a lot fo stuff on backorder and combined with the renovating we're doing in the shop, its a real mess. I'll let you know when I'm up and running full speed.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

....and to think I went on Saturday. I was over that way anway  ....and I'll be back:thumbsup:
L8, Harry


----------

